# Live out maids



## churchielondon (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi
Does anyone use a live out maid? Wondering how it works, if it's much more expensive then live in, and if that would work for me. I like my privacy but need someone when we travel to care for our dog and two cats.
Thanks!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There are many companies that will bus maids in on an hourly rate, the actual maids don't see much of the money.

There are ads on supermarket notice boards, dubizzle for maids but this is illegal and you'll be publicly flailed in between fountain shows at Burj Khalifa, and your children are sent to the tin mines of Bolivia if caught using one. Apparently.

If it's just to look after your pets there are pet sitting companies and individuals who will come to your house, feed your pets, scoop the litter trays and sit with them for a bit.


----------



## churchielondon (Jan 16, 2014)

Have thought about that but our dog needs more than two visits a day. May be a business opportunity for me  we use a foster family in the uk, a company called barking mad, that our dog stays with when we're away. I suppose there's nothing like that in Dubai :-( 
Think it will have to be a live in maid then 
Thanks for your reply


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just make sure you find a maid who's comfortable with animals. Many of them aren't as they come from places where's there's no tradition of pet ownership. 

You can get a live-out maid but in addition to the maid's salary and visa expenses you'll have to pay extra for her accommodation elsewhere. It's much more expensive.


----------



## Alfred1 (Jan 4, 2014)

churchielondon said:


> Have thought about that but our dog needs more than two visits a day. May be a business opportunity for me  we use a foster family in the uk, a company called barking mad, that our dog stays with when we're away. I suppose there's nothing like that in Dubai :-(
> Think it will have to be a live in maid then
> Thanks for your reply


How often are you away?

You could find someone else with a dog and ask them to do a reciprocal trade, you look after theirs while they are away and they return the favour.

I was thinking about doing the same, although to be honest we're hardly ever likely to be away other than maybe once a year when we go back to the UK to visit for a couple of weeks.

Plus we're out from 7.30am to 3.30pm, our dog is used to this and he's ok, although he goes in his pen and doesn't have the run of the house while we're out. 
You could use the Dubai Kennels if you're away for long periods, but if you got stuck at short notice and its just a few days and your dog could cope with being on his own during the hours above (and he's not aggressive) then ours would probably enjoy the company occasionally. We've got a Springer Spaniel, he's a fully trained gundog but I don't think I'll be doing much driven shooting over here....

Can't help with the cats, our dog is fine with them, he grew up with a cat, but the last time we looked after a cat it sprayed the whole house - never again.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

There are LOTS of pet sitters in Dubai (all over Facebook)...and there are some very reputable boarding plus doggy daycare facilities.

AND I already responded to the same thread by you in the Sandpit.


----------

